# Boiler Room Fire Rated Door?



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

Hello, First time posting. Did not know a forum like this existed.

Co-worker came across a self closing swinging glass door entry into an electric fired high pressure hot water boiler room on a newly constructed hospital. Room size is about 150 sqft. Latest code reference I have is 2015 IBC @ 2012 UMC. Although, this door seems naturally in violation of code for fire rated enclosure, I cannot find specific code reference stating so. The exit is in masonry construction directly to outside of building. There are no other items in the room with exception of small feed water equipment for autoclave items.

Anyone have an idea. We have asked them to provide documentation that the door is a 1 hour rated assembly, but we really can't find exactly what this enclosure calls for as far as fire rating is concerned.

Thank you for assistance.


----------



## JBI (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome to the Forum David. 
IF the boiler rises to the level of a boiler regulated in Section 509 of the IBC (Incidental Uses) the requirement can be found in Table 509. Lacking that, it may not require enclosure under the IBC, but may require enclosure under a different regulation as a health care facility (State Health Code for example). 
Also check the door specifications as there is 'fire protection rated glazing' that can be rated for (greater than) 60 minutes, generally that will be a steel frame as opposed to aluminum. 
Give the group time to respond as others may have additional input.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Has anyone checked the door and frame for a required tag that will tell the HR rating? 

What size is the glass i the door, does it have wire in it and is there anything etched on the glass?


----------



## JBI (Sep 20, 2017)

Pcinspector1 said:


> does it have wire in it



Wire glass is prohibited in the IBC now.


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

JBI: The boiler meets the Incidental uses Table for having boiler greater than 15 psi and greater than 10 HP. Separation requirement is 1 hour or automatic sprinkler system. Does this mean the door is required to be 1 hour fire rated as well? I assume so. There is no sprinkler system though.

Pcinspector1: Door has no safety wire, not sure on etching information. We have asked the user to provide door rating information though.


----------



## steveray (Sep 20, 2017)

The exterior door and wall are probably not required to be rated as typically you are separating it from the rest of the building, not the outdoors...


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 20, 2017)

If the governing code is IBC section 509 and the 1-hour separation is used without sprinklers then the door would have to be rated in accordance with Table 716.5, which I believe says 3/4 hour for "other fire barriers".  However, the requirement for separation is from the "remainder of the building" per para. 509.4.1, so if this door is on an exterior wall, the wall and door maybe don't need to be rated at all for compliance with section 509 (the remaining walls that do separate the boiler room from the rest of the building would need to be rated).


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Thanks JBI, the poster did say newly constructed.


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

Steveray/Sleepy,

I think I understand your reading and believe I would agree. Thank you for your trouble.

If anyone has apposing opinion, please reply.


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

Sleepy:

In the Table 716.5 under Other Fire Barriers, What does Maximum size tested mean?


----------



## Sleepy (Sep 20, 2017)

SeabeeDavid said:


> Sleepy:
> 
> In the Table 716.5 under Other Fire Barriers, What does Maximum size tested mean?



That would be the maximum size of glazing tested as part of the product's fire rating listing.  It would vary by manufacturer and specific product.  You'd have to see the actual listing for the specific door to determine the maximum allowable glazing area.


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

SeabeeDavid said:


> Sleepy:
> 
> In the Table 716.5 under Other Fire Barriers, What does Maximum size tested mean?


Sleepy,

Thank you


----------



## cda (Sep 20, 2017)

Welcome !!

Have any tickets to Penn and Teller??


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

cda said:


> Welcome !!
> 
> Have any tickets to Penn and Teller??



HAHA, Sorry CDA, No extras.


----------



## north star (Sep 20, 2017)

*% ~ %*

Also, ...a welcome to SeabeeDavid !

Which Battalion, ..."Port Who Needs Me" or Gulfport ?  

*% ~ %*


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

north star said:


> *% ~ %*
> 
> Also, ...a welcome to SeabeeDavid !
> 
> ...


Both, 4 in Gulfport, 17 in PH (Reserve) & 30NCR


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 20, 2017)

north star said:


> *% ~ %*
> 
> Also, ...a welcome to SeabeeDavid !
> 
> ...


I meant NMCB 7 in Gulfport


----------



## north star (Sep 21, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Thanks *SeabeeDavid* for your input.
I was in 62 in Gulfport ( Active Duty ), and 1 in PH
&  RNMCB 28 based in Shreveport ( Reserves ).

Please tell your colleagues about this Forum !
It is *THE  BEST* Codes forum on the World Wide Webby
...bar none !........Also, please come back more often and
provide your input !   Go Navy Seabees ! 

*@ ~ @*


----------



## SeabeeDavid (Sep 21, 2017)

north star said:


> *@ ~ @*
> 
> Thanks *SeabeeDavid* for your input.
> I was in 62 in Gulfport ( Active Duty ), and 1 in PH
> ...


Thank you for your service and will definitely pass on the information. "CAN DO"


----------

